# Best covering white paint ?



## mukhoeb (Jul 16, 2010)

Trying to cover light gray - green paint with white flat - cannot find any that covers in 2 coats . Tried Behr - sorry guys only because it is the whitest and cheap - had to put 3 coats . TriedSuper paint - 2 times roll 3 times cut to cover , same with Duration . Any recommendations - we have everything here - BM , Sherwin - Williams even MCcormick .


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

PPG Manor Hall might do the trick Or Para Ultra Hybrid.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Wrong tier?*



mukhoeb said:


> Trying to cover light gray - green paint with white flat - cannot find any that covers in 2 coats . Tried Behr - sorry guys only because it is the whitest and cheap - had to put 3 coats . TriedSuper paint - 2 times roll 3 times cut to cover , same with Duration . Any recommendations - we have everything here - BM , Sherwin - Williams even MCcormick .


Behr has 5 tiers of paint. If you say you used a cheap tier I am guessing that you did not use the Premium Plus Ultra. Try the PPU in their ceiling white paint using a Wooster 5/16" micro plush roller. I think you will be very pleased with the results. It is washable as well. I once painted a ceiling 2 coats with this, then started cutting in the crown molding with fire engines red semi-gloss. After brushing out about 5 feet I saw that I had spattered some on the newly painted ceiling. I got a wet paper towel to get most of the red paint off before touching the ceiling up, but was surprised to discover that the red paint completely disappeared just using the wet paper towel.

futtyos


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Duration, Manor hall, or Aura is gonna be your best bet. Or, if you want to go Behr, go with their Marquee. Those are about the highest covereing paints you can get.

All in all, just prepare for a three coater no matter what. Theres no escaping it sometimes..


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

mukhoeb said:


> Trying to cover light gray - green paint with white flat - cannot find any that covers in 2 coats . Tried Behr - sorry guys only because it is the whitest and cheap - had to put 3 coats . TriedSuper paint - 2 times roll 3 times cut to cover , same with Duration . Any recommendations - we have everything here - BM , Sherwin - Williams even MCcormick .


Regal flat, get it in the stock white if your store carries it then have them add 4oz tio2.

@Woodco Aura doesn't come in flat yet, only available in a few testing markets at the moment.
@futtyos Microfiber puts on a thinner coat, not good for when you need coverage

Prodooz ftp 1/2" or 3/8"


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

You are in Maryland? Use California ultra and be done with it.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Regal flat, get it in the stock white if your store carries it then have them add 4oz tio2.
> 
> @Woodco Aura doesn't come in flat yet, only available in a few testing markets at the moment.
> @futtyos Microfiber puts on a thinner coat, not good for when you need coverage
> ...


I just used the Regal eggshell with good results over some dark colors It took 3 coats over very dark and two coats over medium dark. The color was Cloud White which is almost a pure white. I'm sure pure white with Ti02 added would cover better. By the same token I recently used the same cloud white color using Ultra Spec 500 low sheen and it covered like crap. I quickly trashed that paint for a bit of a loss in profit, and went back to Regal.

I think Aura is your best bet for pure whites. On the same job the customer had a full gallon of Aura in Cloud White leftover and I diluted it about 20% with water and extender and it still managed to cover in 2 coats. Luckily I only needed the one gallon.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr Smith said:


> I just used the Regal eggshell with good results over some dark colors It took 3 coats over very dark and two coats over medium dark. The color was Cloud White which is almost a pure white. I'm sure pure white with Ti02 added would cover better. By the same token I recently used the same cloud white color using Ultra Spec 500 low sheen and it covered like crap. I quickly trashed that paint for a bit of a loss in profit, and went back to Regal.
> 
> I think Aura is your best bet for pure whites. On the same job the customer had a full gallon of Aura in Cloud White leftover and I diluted it about 20% with water and extender and it still managed to cover in 2 coats. Luckily I only needed the one gallon.



Ultraspec has an alternative 0X base to use for certain whites to achieve better coverage. Use that if possible in ultraspec. Or just use ben or regal


----------



## mukhoeb (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you for your recommendations . Went with Super paint 3 coats . did not want to experiment anymore , did try Marque and Duration - 3 coats anyway . tried HD paint only because it is whitest white - customer wanted that . i am only complaining because i did not bid 3 coats and getting to old to jump up and down ladders for extra coat . No more whining - i chose this profession and still love it .


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Now you know.... 3 coats.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Either that or next time talk your client into something with a little colour in it. Straight white on walls!? I just did a whole house with deep reds and greens. Was thinking I would have the same problem. 2 Coats Aura Matt in a very light griege colour covered great. I'm sure Regal would have been fine also, but wanted to make sure. Aura is the real deal for colour lock.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've seen regal eggshell leave hat banding in whites with very little colourant. I always find bright whites on walls to be a gamble.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Did you try 1 coat white primer one coat of flat white. That will be your best chance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leapa (Aug 15, 2019)

Sico Muse in Pure White and Soft Matte. Superb coverage


----------



## Hybridglitch (Dec 11, 2018)

Ben More


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

To be honest, since no one has mentioned it, I'm suspecting user technique as one of the problems here. If it's taking 3 coats of SuperPaint, which is a relatively high solids and high hiding paint, then I think you're simply not putting it on thick enough. This is very common. You have to know how to roll on a coat of paint. You should be getting in the range of 325-340 sf/gallon, and I suspect you're not getting that. Especially your comment about needing an extra coat of cutting in suggests that your brush might not be appropriate, or again, your technique.



In terms of highest hiding, probably the highest I've used so far is PPG Timeless. I have not tried Behr Marquee yet. However even Valspar Simplicity has covered very well for me and I'd be very surprised if that didn't go on in 2 coats. Timeless has gone on in one coat for me several times, and frankly so has Simplicity on at least 2 occasions I can recall.



We have to compare apples to apples. I once used Sherwin Williams Color Prime system to prime the walls the correct shade of gray before painting with Duration in a reddish color (not a particularly clear red either) and it still took 3 coats on top of that (so I count that as 4 coats). However it's not fair to compare because it's not a white base. The white bases give the paint the best chance to cover, because that one is going to contain the highest amounts of solids in the form of titanium dioxide.


----------



## jeffnc (Mar 14, 2011)

jr.sr. painting said:


> Did you try 1 coat white primer one coat of flat white. That will be your best chance



Your best chance of getting 2 coats is using the exact same paint tint twice in a row. Any other combination reduces your chances, even if slightly.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Haaaa haaaaa! Superpaint! That's a good one! You should be on Kimmel.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I always quote three coats of white. I haven't found a paint yet that will cover perfectly in two coats. It's especially noticeable with the cutting in.


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

mukhoeb said:


> Trying to cover light gray - green paint with white flat - cannot find any that covers in 2 coats . Tried Behr - sorry guys only because it is the whitest and cheap - had to put 3 coats . TriedSuper paint - 2 times roll 3 times cut to cover , same with Duration . Any recommendations - we have everything here - BM , Sherwin - Williams even MCcormick .



PPG diamond while you were at home depot.


----------

